# Bathroom Exhaust Fan / Heat Loss ??



## NorPlan (Mar 12, 2016)

Having a Debate with Management.. First just where to Install a Bathroom Exhaust Fan?? Whether to go up through the Roof or through an Outside Wall... The least evasive route would be ideal.. Secondly, Just How Much Heat Loss would their be running the Exhaust Fan primarily in the Winter Months when you have the Heating Furnace Running ?? I'm told You should run the E-Fan a good 20 minutes after stepping out of the Shower.... :help:


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 12, 2016)

NorPlan said:


> Having a Debate with Management.. First just where to Install a Bathroom Exhaust Fan?? Whether to go up through the Roof or through an Outside Wall... The least evasive route would be ideal.. Secondly, Just How Much Heat Loss would their be running the Exhaust Fan primarily in the Winter Months when you have the Heating Furnace Running ?? I'm told You should run the E-Fan a good 20 minutes after stepping out of the Shower.... :help:



The least intrusive, in someone else's property, is their call, not yours to debate.

The concept of the exhaust fan is to remove offensive odors, as well as, reduce the affect of the inherent deterioration from moisture accumulation.

The warmer the air, the more moisture can be retained.

Study humidity charts for a clarification.

Correct, 20min. or so is ideal, however can vary depending upon the length and temperature of the shower.


----------



## NorPlan (Mar 12, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> The least intrusive, in someone else's property, is their call, not yours to debate.




 @ Snoonyb.. Sorry just a little Humor.. Management  aka  The Mrs..


----------



## kok328 (Mar 12, 2016)

The correct method is to vent the exhaust through the roof but, is definitely not the path of least resistance.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 12, 2016)

Unless you are confident about cutting holes in your roof, go thru the side. It would also depend on far you have to go to reach an outside wall.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 12, 2016)

NorPlan said:


> @ Snoonyb.. Sorry just a little Humor.. Management  aka  The Mrs..



Thanks for the clarification;

"THE BOSS", usually prevails.

Since I was away, I'll read thru the thread and see if my "further" questions were already answered, before redundancy.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 12, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Unless you are confident about cutting holes in your roof, go thru the side. It would also depend on far you have to go to reach an outside wall.



Since they were not;

Is your dwelling a 2 story, over this bathroom, is there an openable window in the bathroom, and is your side yard more than 3' wide, adjacent to this bathroom?


----------



## KULTULZ (Mar 13, 2016)

Best not to use a soffit vent as exhausted moisture will be drawn into the attic via soffit vents (assuming properly vented roof).


----------



## frodo (Mar 13, 2016)

management = the boss =  TOWMBO  Tho One Who Must be Obeyed

I would run it straight up and out.

using a http://www.lowes.com/pd_143706-228-85284_1z0uawy__?productId=3013579&pl=1


----------



## NorPlan (Mar 13, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Since they were not;
> 
> Is your dwelling a 2 story, over this bathroom, is there an openable window in the bathroom, and is your side yard more than 3' wide, adjacent to this bathroom?




. House is  "L" Shaped , Matchbox Style Bungalow.. A Deck inside the "L" ... Bathroom (12'X 7') 2 walls are Outside walls ,(12' side along Deck).. There is 2 Frosted Windows , 1 Fixed along the 12' side (Deck) The 1 needing replacement is on the 7' side .. Vinyle Siding.. House built in the early 70's , I believe we're 3rd Owners..lol...


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 13, 2016)

NorPlan said:


> . House is  "L" Shaped , Matchbox Style Bungalow.. A Deck inside the "L" ... Bathroom (12'X 7') 2 walls are Outside walls ,(12' side along Deck).. There is 2 Frosted Windows , 1 Fixed along the 12' side (Deck) The 1 needing replacement is on the 7' side .. Vinyle Siding.. House built in the early 70's , I believe we're 3rd Owners..lol...



Thanks again;

Openable widows in bathrooms are often considered sufficient, however, you have to remember to close that damn window, while an exhaust fan can be switched from a timer.

Up through the roof is, aesthetically, the least offensive.

Here is the 2012 IRC'S take;
International Residential Code (IRC) 2012  

Chapter 15 - Exhaust Systems 
SECTION M1501 GENERAL 
M1501.1 Outdoor discharge. The air removed by every mechanical exhaust system shall be discharged to the outdoors in accordance with Section M1506.2. Air shall not be exhausted into an attic, soffit, ridge vent or crawl space. 

Exception: Whole-house ventilation-type attic fans that discharge into the attic space of dwelling units having private attics shall be permitted. 

SECTION M1506 EXHAUST DUCTS AND EXHAUST OPENINGS 
M1506.2 Exhaust openings. Air exhaust openings shall terminate not less than 3 feet (914 mm) from property lines; 3 feet (914 mm) from operable and nonoperable openings into the building and 10 feet (3048 mm) from mechanical air intakes except where the opening is located 3 feet (914 mm) above the air intake. Openings shall comply with Sections R303.5.2 and R303.6. 

Chapter 3 - Building Planning 
SECTION R303 LIGHT, VENTILATION AND HEATING 
R303.5.2 Exhaust openings. Exhaust air shall not be directed onto walkways. 

R303.6 Outside opening protection. Air exhaust and intake openings that terminate outdoors shall be protected with corrosion-resistant screens, louvers or grilles having a minimum opening size of 1/4 inch (6 mm) and a maximum opening size of 1/2 inch (13 mm), in any dimension. Openings shall be protected against local weather conditions. Outdoor air exhaust and intake openings shall meet the provisions for exterior wall opening protectives in accordance with this code.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 14, 2016)

The cost of keeping the house and the family healthy.


----------



## NorPlan (Mar 19, 2016)

KULTULZ said:


> Best not to use a soffit vent as exhausted moisture will be drawn into the attic via soffit vents (assuming properly vented roof).



So Soffit Vent is Out ?? I take it then if I still wanted skip cutting a hole in the roof or attic wall.. Up through a Cupola Style Vent Hood would be a No Go either ??  Distance to Cupola is under 10', Attic Wall is about 6'/8'..??


----------

